
22 years after Verizon fiber promise, millions have only DSL or wireless - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/06/22-years-after-verizon-fiber-promise-millions-have-only-dsl-or-wireless/
======
caminante
It looks like Verizon's lobbyists earn their pay in PA:

    
    
      "Telecom analyst Bruce Kushnick, who has been tracking telco company
      promises for years, wrote [...] that Verizon has gotten away with not 
      deploying fiber throughout the state because officials have relaxed the 
      requirements over the years, giving up on the "45 megabits per second" 
      minimum and allowing Verizon to meet the obligation with wireless instead of
      fiber or other wireline technology."

------
snowwrestler
Alexandria, VA seems perfect for FiOS: highly educated people in the middle to
upper class, living in dense suburbs. The city government even asked Verizon
to bring FiOS. We never got it.

Verizon does not even offer DSL to my address anymore, despite the fact that I
_already have DSL over Verizon lines_ via an old independent CLEC.

It's ridiculous, and the city is stuck with a Comcast broadband monopoly that
underperforms. As a result the city council is now looking at municipal fiber.

